# Italy Trip - Rome with a Camper?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello!

I'm posting this from the A10 in Italy (my girlfriend is driving) on the way to a Green Stop 24 site and was wondering what is the best way of seeing Rome with a motorhome?

We avoided Paris on the french leg of our trip and passed the border at Monaco opting to take the A10 toll road to make som headway into Italy as the costal roads were a bit narrow (we've already been through at least 6 tunnels!).

If anyone can suggest a site / aire or anything else either in or around Rome close to train links or even parking in Rome with a motorhome (as Monte Carlo was a nightmare, although big cities such as Dijon and Lyon were fantastic).

Cheers in advance 

Adam & Sophie


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

We stayed at this one

Happy Village & Camping Roma

They take the ACSI Card, so it should only cost 14euro a night

They run a free shuttle bus to the nearest station

Doug


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry I can't help you specifically about sites in the Rome area - but I'm sure someone with advice in this regard will be along very shortly.

More generally speaking, I would strongly dissuade you from any plans to drive in or around Rome. Driving in Italy is an experience to say the least (but you'll know that since you're there already) but all the information I have come across suggests that however challenging the traffic in small towns and villages, this is nothing compared to the larger cities (firsthand experience of Verona this summer!). And this goes at the very least double for Rome where motorists seem to feel perfectly at liberty in disposing of any last vestiges of adherence to an Italian highway code! :roll: :roll: 

Jon


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Addie said:


> best way of seeing Rome with a motorhome?


I'd suggest a campsite in Lido di Ostia and take the train in. Very cheap regular service.

Sorry I can't suggest a site but I think you'll find plenty, even if they don't open again until next May.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Technophobe said:


> More generally speaking, I would strongly dissuade you from any plans to drive in or around Rome. Driving in Italy is an experience to say the least (but you'll know that since you're there already) but all the information I have come across suggests that however challenging the traffic in small towns and villages, this is nothing compared to the larger cities (firsthand experience of Verona this summer!). And this goes at the very least double for Rome where motorists seem to feel perfectly at liberty in disposing of any last vestiges of adherence to an Italian highway code! :roll: :roll:
> 
> Jon


I would tend to agree with this. France was a bit of a shock to the system, but in our 10 day journey through France we have come to an understanding with the French motorists and even tight towns wern't a problem, we even got friendly toots when pulling over to let them passed.

Crossing the border only hours ago and straight away Italy was a whole new ball game! After having our wing mirror smacked even after mouting the kerb to avoid a van and being beeped and and overtaken for not pulling out onto a round about we opted for the toll road from Monaco to get to Genova!

Fuel is more expensive too


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Camping Village Roma

www.ecvacanze.it/en/elite_family/rome/camping-village-roma

is a 5 minute bus ride to the Vatican. Big good site and easy to get to..

even easier to get to ( right on the ring road ) but a short bus and train ride away is ............

www.caravanecamper.it/aree_sosta.php?id=77&

which is very secure has a small swimming pool and large restaurant. It also is a motorhome sales place and has a workshop should you need one.

Both are VERY NOISY from the wonderful Rome traffic.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi guys - just wanted to update and say thank you for your advice. We stayed 3 days in Camping Roma and had a wonderful time in Rome. We've since visited Switzerland and are now in Austira (3G internet back!) - so sorry for the delayed response. 

Thanks again.

Adam & Sophie


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Park up at the Circus maximus and hop on the sightseeing buses,tickets can be valid from 24 hours upwards. A better location may be next to the victor Emanuel's palace,name escapes me at present.
This year I saw people apparently stopping over.The locations are on the bus routes which go to all the sites.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Rome with a camper*

I am interested to know how this part of Italy is for security.

We had 3 days to kill waiting for a ferry last year near Bari, and found a sweet little seaside town called Giovinazzu, just our size. Tried one campsite and didn't much like it, and were parked up on the sea front about to cycle into the town. Two nice old boys beckoned us over, and, mainly in sign language, told us not to leave the van on the seafront, to park on a campsite, it wasn't safe, we were sure to be broken into. We stayed on a second campsite, much nicer, for the next 3 days, and the town itself was very pleasant.

Italy seems to vary as much as France - where we live in France you don't need to lock the car to go into the supermarket. There are parts of Italy, in the central hills for example, where we felt very safe. But we don't know it very well yet.

Helen


----------

